# skinny dog



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Howled in this guy last night and took him at 153 yds , Been trying some Amax bullets to see how they were on hides and it pinholed him. My 3 year old grandson is used to seeing the big fluffy dogs of winter says Grandpa shot "cat in the hat " ..lol.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go, looks like the A-max worked fine, what caliber?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fine job !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

For just a pin hole it doesn't look like you had to track it.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice what caliber are you using?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Good deal, I'm guessing .243!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

22-250 , 52 gr Amax Hornady loaded with H380 chronied at 3600 fps . .. No tracking required . did the helicopter spin and crashed , I've been told to avoid shoulder shots cause of the splash effect , but isn't that true with most bullets ? I've had good luck with the SP and Vmax but like the boat tail on these Amax , I'll test drive a whole bunch more this winter .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job on smacking the "Cat in the Hat"!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Niced work ! Looks like Sam I Am to me....


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Niced work ! Looks like Sam I Am to me....


 But he don't get no green eggs and ham .. Fell for a challenge howl and a couple puppy in distress calls .


----------

